# No display ASUS P8Z68 V PRO



## slashragnarok (Jul 17, 2011)

I just assembled my new system and hooked everything up. Now I don't get any display both on VGA and DVI. No boot screen nothing.


----------



## asingh (Jul 17, 2011)

Are the CPU and GPU/PSU fans spinning up.


----------



## Tenida (Jul 17, 2011)

You are not getting display on both onboard vga and hd6970?


----------



## slashragnarok (Jul 17, 2011)

All fans spinning. Just no display. I'm not talking about the Graphics card display. Only the onboard display.

One more thing. I just tried pulling out the RAM and booting the PC up. No beeps, no display coming. Just fans spinning and LEDs lit up on mobo and cabinet.


----------



## Tenida (Jul 17, 2011)

Connect the dvi cable of ur monitor to your graphics card port.See if the display is coming or not.


----------



## slashragnarok (Jul 17, 2011)

I'm already using the video card in on PC. I'm testing the other PC. I don't understand why the onboard graphics won't show up. All fans spinning. All leds on. CPU led. Optical disk drive working. Could it be because of RAM failure?

Sorry. Problem fixed.


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 17, 2011)

^^Wat was the prob.?


----------



## tkin (Jul 18, 2011)

I guess he initiated the pci/peg adapter or used auto select in bios display out settings, auto mode selects pci gfx i.e the 6970 in his case, but he connected the adapter to the mobo display out.


----------



## asingh (Jul 18, 2011)

If the GPU is used, the onboard gets disabled.


----------



## mukherjee (Jul 18, 2011)

U need to set the "Initiate Graphics adapter As Onboard"...is set to PCIE by default imo...


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 18, 2011)

Guys, Off topic : If Virtue is enabled, Will the power consumption in GPU idle be reduced?


----------



## tkin (Jul 18, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> Guys, Off topic : If Virtue is enabled, Will the power consumption in GPU idle be reduced?


Not really, cause virtu cannot turn the gpu off, its still in idle mode consuming electricity.


----------



## Faun (Jul 18, 2011)

I remember I didn't set the rams properly first time and RAM diagnostic LED was glowing constantly. Good to know the problem is solved.


----------



## Torch (Jul 28, 2011)

slashragnarok said:


> I'm already using the video card in on PC. I'm testing the other PC. I don't understand why the onboard graphics won't show up. All fans spinning. All leds on. CPU led. Optical disk drive working. Could it be because of RAM failure?
> 
> Sorry. Problem fixed.



Hi I got the very same problem. After assembling my new build system I get:

1) No POST - VGA LED lights constantly red
2) No Beep tones (speaker cable is plugged correctly)
3) No Screen on monitor (no signal, tried VGA and DVI cable on Graphics card
output)
4) Monitor works fine with Laptop (tried to extend the display)
5) Graphics card seats firmly, pins are clean, connected through both 8 + 6 pin connectors form power supply and was tried in both slots
6) CMOS was cleared through jumper on motherboard
7) All CPU, Graphics, and Chassis fans fans are spinning
7) No expansion cards are plugged in
8) No USB devices plugged in as well

POST LEDs by start up:

CPU - Check
RAM - Check
VGA - Failure - Lights up red
Boot Device - Doesn't light up

Hardware equipment:

CPU: INTEL i7 2600K
Motherboard: ASUS P8Z68-V Pro
Graphics: ASUS Radeon HD 6970/2DI2S/2GD5
RAM: CORSAIR 16GB (4x4) KIT DDR3 1600MHz CL9 Blue Vengeance XMP
HDD: WESTERN DIGITAL Caviar Green 3TB 64MB cache SATA III Advanced Format
DVD: ASUS DRW-24B3LT/BLK/G/AS
PSU: CORSAIR GS800

What could be the problem, how did you manage to fix it ?
Please advise - thank you


----------



## slashragnarok (Jul 30, 2011)

Turns out I forgot to plug in the EATX 12V power. The 8 pin one. All my life I'd been used to just plugging in the 24 pin ATX connector.


----------

